# Newbie needs gun id info and more



## riproaringrick (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,my name is Rick and I'm a newbie to this forum so please break me in gently, don't wanna do anything unknowingly to rile anyone here since everyone here has guns LOL I'm looking for some info on an old Berreta handgun that belong to my mother who recently passed away.I can't tell for sure what it says on the gun but as close as I can tell, it says Berreta cal 6.35 Gardone v.1 made in Italy and it's stamped 1956 on the other side just between the trigger and the handle. The gun shoots true but it'scot fireing consistantly, meaning I wouldn't want to have to depend on it in and emergency situation. What I'm wanting to know is there anyone here that can give me any info on this gun or know where I might be able to find any info on it? Also if there's any type of schematics of the breakdown of it anywhere? I'd like to take it aprt and see if I can fix the problem myself but I don't want to try without something to go by. Anyways any help would be greatly appreciated so Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Most likely a model 418 from your description.

http://www.berettaweb.com/418/Beretta 418.htm



> Also if there's any type of schematics of the breakdown of it anywhere? I'd like to take it aprt and see if I can fix the problem myself but I don't want to try without something to go by.


take it to a gun smith...


----------



## riproaringrick (Oct 10, 2009)

*newbie needs info*

Thanks Bruce 333, The pics on the site you referred me to look real similar to the gun I own but none match it exactly. how do I post a pic of it on hereR can I post a pic on here? Maybe someone could Id it thru the pic. BTW the first three numbers of the serial number are 077??c if that helps any


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

riproaringrick said:


> how do I post a pic of it on hereR can I post a pic on hereld Id


Here are detailed instructions. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283 Very important that you have an account with one of the free photo hosting sites like Image Shack or Photo Bucket. You can't upload directly from your computer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

:smt1099


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, cool story! 
if it were me, I would follow Bruce's advise and take it to a smith... since you seem to be unsure about the takedown, my money is on it needing a cleaning and lubrication...

please post a picture of your heirloom! if you need help, don't hesitate to ask.
cheers!
-jc


----------

